# Recommendations for installer in SoCal?



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

I've looked through the boards, but haven't found a post on this. Could someone recommend a good stereo installer in Southern California that knows about E46s, and their various quirks? My interest is in an invisible, OEM-like install using high quality drivers and amps (eg. a/d/s speakers and amps). Thanks!

--Andre


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

Andre Yew said:


> I've looked through the boards, but haven't found a post on this. Could someone recommend a good stereo installer in Southern California that knows about E46s, and their various quirks? My interest is in an invisible, OEM-like install using high quality drivers and amps (eg. a/d/s speakers and amps). Thanks!
> 
> --Andre


 :stupid:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I can't trust installers.


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

I have had good luck with Automotive Entertainment in Pasadena, at 117 S. Rosemead Blvd, tel +1 (626) 577-1200. They do a lot of high end work on special cars.

There are places with the same name in other locations -- I cannot comment on them.

Kaz, you may not trust installers. I can't trust myself with electrical work. Some of us are incapable of doing our own wiring -- I understand the theory just fine, but I cannot tell a BMW brown ground wire from a BMW red hot wire to save my life. Is it gray or is it green? Is it blue or violet? So I don't do my own wiring. Colorblindness can be expensive, especially if you cause smoke to rise from.... a BMW.


PS: Alpine has used Automotive Entertainment to demo their projects for the LA Auto Show.


----------



## sodapop (Nov 27, 2004)

*Professional Installation in Orange County*

 I would not let any installer in Orange County touch the virgin OEM wiring in my new car. The ONLY people I trust are the team of pro's that the automakers and high end stereo companies use to design their showcars and demo cars. Competition Soundworks in Cerritos. It is worth the 25 min drive from Orange County. Contact: Jason Lee 562-809-3336 They can handle anything your mind can conceive. -Daryl in OC ( a former high end audio shop owner for 11 years )


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks for the recommendations guys!

--Andre


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

There is a very good shop (from what I've heard, not personal experience) on Vanowen just East of Reseda Boulevard in Reseda. The name escapes me, but next time I drive by it, I will let you know th ename. 

They work on high end cars - BMW, MBs, Ferraris, Porsches, etc... They are fairly expensive, though.


----------



## tK715 (Nov 29, 2004)

sodapop said:


> I would not let any installer in Orange County touch the virgin OEM wiring in my new car. The ONLY people I trust are the team of pro's that the automakers and high end stereo companies use to design their showcars and demo cars. Competition Soundworks in Cerritos. It is worth the 25 min drive from Orange County. Contact: Jason Lee 562-809-3336 They can handle anything your mind can conceive. -Daryl in OC ( a former high end audio shop owner for 11 years )


soo..you must be jason  i used to live in cerritos, where exactly is competition soundworks? cross streets?


----------

